# Newbie with several questions



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi all!

I've been lurking around in here for several months. Since I decided I wanted to add a puppy to my life, I did TONS of breed research and ended up narrowing my favorites down to the Maltese, the Havanese, and the Shih Tzu. But, for whatever reason, I kept being drawn back to the Maltese. There's something incredibly charming about them.. :wub: 

Anyway, I would be looking to get my Malt in a few months--April at the earliest. I'd love to have a girl to dress up in pink and dresses but with the price tag almost double, and boys equally (or more) affectionate, I just can't justify it. I'm more or less settled on trying to get a baby from Bonnie Palmer, based on all of the great things I've heard about her as well as her consistently gorgeous Malts. I don't want to take any chances or make sacrifices between the classic Malt 'look' and a good temperament. 

Here are some names I've been considering (want something classy/regal..not too cutesy)

Armani
Bijou
Yves
Adonis
Bentley
Basil
Romeo
Orion
Tristan
Polo
Rembrandt
Sonata
Windsor


But, I don't want to rush into anything and wanted to ask a few practical questions before getting in over my head. If you experienced Malt owners wouldn't mind answering, it would really help round out my research!

1. Does anyone have experience working full-time and owning a Malt? Obviously, an at-home job would be ideal, but I can't imagine ALL of you work from home or are retired. How do you manage? Coming home to visit on your lunch break? Crating? Hiring someone to come by and check on him/her? 

2. I know housetraining can be difficult. Is this ALWAYS the case? I would like to train my puppy to go to the bathroom outside as much as possible--maybe leaving a pee pad only in case of emergency. I don't mind waking up early or taking him out for many walks. I just would like to have SOME reassurance that all of the stories of malts never being trained and using the whole house as a personal toilet for their lifetime is more the minority. 

3. How do you strike a balance between pampering your little darling and spoiling them rotten? I would love to carry him around in a little doggy bag and bring him out with me wherever possible, but don't want to create a bratty, overly-demanding, yappy little guy. How do you find a happy medium?!

4. Does anyone know if Bonnie Palmer ships? 


Thanks everyone. I know this is sort of a long post, so even if you want to answer one question that would be great. 

Hope to be seeing lots more of you!

Ashley


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Ashley,

Congratulations and :Welcome 2: 

You ask some great questions. I do work full-time, but I have the benefit of having my mom around and she works half-days. Between us the dogs are not alone much. I think with a young puppy you would want someone to come home on lunch breaks or have someone come in during the day. After the puppy stage usually you can get away with a full work day, but you may want a back up just in case. 

I like the names you have picked. They sound like fantastic boy names. I just love the boys. :wub: 

If I were you, I would put a few breeder names on my list. There are many wonderful breeders between you and FL. This is my personal preference, but even if a breeder ships I like to meet them personally and see their dogs (either at shows or at their home). I live up to these words. I met my Cadie's breeder at Westminster, but I still flew out to California (from Maryland) to go see her and meet her in person. It was a wonderful experience for me and I learned so much. 

Again, welcome to the forum. It is a great place.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi! Welcome to SM!

Out of all the boy names you listed, I like Bentley best. :wub: 

I do work full time as an attorney and it is very difficult to balance the demands of a full time professional career with providing a good life for your malt. My best suggestion (if you do not have family who can help you accomplish these tasks ) would be to look into a quality doggy day care and/or daily dog walker for your malt. 

As for your other questions regarding training, you can visit our behavior sub threads for valuable information. It is very hard to not spoil our babies rotten but as long as your are conscientious, with time, you will be a pro!

Lastly, I simply adore Bonnie Palmer's Angels, they are all stunning!!! 


Good Luck!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Several years ago my husband and I had a male Maltese (he is no longer with us as he passed away due to a liver shunt) while we both worked full time. I came home on my lunch break every day since I worked so close to where we lived. I know some members do this with their Maltese, but I would never recommend it. You virtually HAVE to pad train your puppy because you aren't there to take them out every 30 minutes like what is recommended for early potty training. I love having my 2 outdoor trained (although I will admit when it snows I do wish they were pad trained! lol). Like I said, many members leave their dogs at home in an exercise pen during the day and check on them during lunch breaks, but I don't agree with it. After Benson passed away, I refused to get any other dogs until I could be a housewife...We have London who is 2yrs old and Preston who is 10mos old. We have no children. 

Leaving a pee pad inside for emergencies is possible, but they don't automatically know what it's there for so you would have to train them to use the pad as well as their normal outdoor training (if you decide to stick with that). Some dogs pick up on both really quickly, and others have a hard time understanding when they're allowed to use the pad and when they're not. One reason why I like outdoor training is that you are teaching them to hold their bladder/bowels. With a pad, they never need to learn to hold it because it's always available to them which can potentially be a problem if you take him over to someone else's house, or to a pet store, etc.

As far as spoiling goes, I try and make my babies walk whenever possible. On outings to the pet store, they walk on a leash just like the other dogs. I think the carrying bags are great (although I don't have one) and come in handy at times, but like you said, you have to be careful that you do not overuse it to where they expect to be carried! lol

I don't blame you for being more interested in a boy now because of the price differences...but I will tell you a funny story: After sweet Benson passed away, when we were ready for a new baby, I had my heart set on a girl JUST so I could dress her up and put bows on her and buy girly things. Well, London came home to us at 12wks old, and out went the bows and clothes! LOL I do still dress her up sometimes when we go out, but she just hates clothes. I even had to cut her topknot off because she never learned to leave it alone. So, when we were searching for our 2nd Maltese, a boy was an easy decision to make! Also, London is very girl-typical and is very independent and bratty at times, while Preston is my lover boy and always wants to be with Mommy. 

I like the names Orion, Tristan, & Windsor that you have on your list. I'm partial to more unique human names rather than names like Cookie, Biscuit, etc. Hehe.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I got Maggie after graduating college and before starting a job. When I brought Abbie home, I had started working full time (which is only 35 hours at my job). My fiance has a flexable full time schedule, so he would come home in the afternoon to check on Abbie. I leave Maggie in my bedroom and Abbie in an ex-pen outside my room while I'm at work. They both know the drill. Abbie actually sees me get the treats and runs to her bed in her ex-pen.

My two are piddle pad trained and outside trained. For us, Maltese in coat don't mix well with dewy grass and rain. I found potty training to be easy with my girls. You just need to be very consistent, give lots of praise and not give them too much freedom.

If I could do it all over again, I would take my two to even more places as a puppy. I would work even harder on socializing them. I think taking your Maltese out with you all the time will create just the opposite. Abbie's breeders before I brought her home didn't socialize her much and I didn't take Abbie out as much as I did Maggie. So now I have a reactive dog and a lot of work to do to with her.

I hope that helps!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Dec 30 2009, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868217


> Hi all!
> 
> I've been lurking around in here for several months. Since I decided I wanted to add a puppy to my life, I did TONS of breed research and ended up narrowing my favorites down to the Maltese, the Havanese, and the Shih Tzu. But, for whatever reason, I kept being drawn back to the Maltese. There's something incredibly charming about them.. :wub:
> 
> ...



I know what you mean about wanting a girl! I have a boy and at first it didn't really matter. I love him to pieces! It'd be nice to have one of each. :biggrin: I would seriously talk to Debbie at Jacob's Maltese for a girl. I think their prices on girls are very reasonable. Lot's of other SM members got theirs from Jacobs and are beautiful. Good Luck.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Ashley - Welcome to SM! You will find so much info on here to get you started  

First off, I like the names Bijou and Bentley.

1. Does anyone have experience working full-time and owning a Malt? How do you manage? Coming home to visit on your lunch break? Crating? Hiring someone to come by and check on him/her? 

I work full-time but my hours are not bad (9-5pm). Also my bf doesn't leave the apt until 11am so the time Remy is at home is just from 11am - 5pm. When I first got him, I took a week off from work to settle him into a routine. Then when I returned to work, I would come home during lunch to check up on him. He was kept in the kitchen gated with his food/water, crate, toys and potty pad. When he was finally housebroken, I stopped coming home during lunch. Now he has full roam of the apt.

2. I know housetraining can be difficult. Is this ALWAYS the case? 

It wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be. I think it took a full 2 weeks for Remy to be 100% housebroken. Just make sure not to give your pup too much freedom and always monitor him. Also, use a lot of positive reinforcement when he/she does go in the right spot.

3. How do you strike a balance between pampering your little darling and spoiling them rotten? 

Not sure if I can give you good advice on this question lol. I literally take Remy everywhere with me in the carrier and spoil him rotten. Luckily by nature, he isn't a whiney yappy pup.


4. Does anyone know if Bonnie Palmer ships?

I was once also considering an Angel so I know for sure Bonnie ships. However, the last time I spoke to her she doesn't ship puppies in cargo. I believe she has someone (Tiger) bring the pup to you.

Again, welcome to SM and can't wait to see pics of your new pup.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Dec 30 2009, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868217


> 1. Does anyone have experience working full-time and owning a Malt? Obviously, an at-home job would be ideal, but I can't imagine ALL of you work from home or are retired. How do you manage? Coming home to visit on your lunch break? Crating? Hiring someone to come by and check on him/her?
> I got Lola the day after my last final in college. I spent the next 2 weeks bonding with her and by the time I started working full time, she was good to go! I do strongly recommend you spend 2 weeks with your new baby before you return to working full time. My grandmother is at home and Lola hangs out with her all day, so I lucked out there.
> 
> 2. I know housetraining can be difficult. Is this ALWAYS the case? I would like to train my puppy to go to the bathroom outside as much as possible--maybe leaving a pee pad only in case of emergency. I don't mind waking up early or taking him out for many walks. I just would like to have SOME reassurance that all of the stories of malts never being trained and using the whole house as a personal toilet for their lifetime is more the minority.
> Not always the case. Lola came from her breeder potty trained. She had a few accidents here and there in the beginning but she's completely potty trained now. However, you will need to train on both pad and outside if you want your new malt to go on both. Lola goes outside and in, didn't have to train her to go outside though, she just knew it was okay.[/B]


I think there's quite a wait for one of Bonnie's Angels, I would talk to her as early as possible if you want a baby in April.
Good luck on your puppy search!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i don't work but when I'm at dog shows and leave dogs at home, they are in xpens while the hubby is at work (and he does work full time) They handle that very well and usually just sleep.

Personally, as Carina said, i wouldn't just settle on one breeder, but would keep options open, esp since you are have a few months to research. There are many good breeders with nice looking puppies and you should be able to find a gorgeous puppy for a reasonable price, if that is a concern. 

One thing I do know, you will LOVE owning a maltese!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome!

House training was fairly easy for us. It took Nikki only a couple of days to figure it out. It's not always as bad as you think it will be. Consistency and loving firmness are the key. Crate training is essential.

Regarding spoiling, etc., the best thing for any new puppy owner is to take him to a good obedience training school. I pamper and cater to Nikki's every need, but she is still very obedient, calm, and sweet. We have had absolutely no behavior issues with her at all. I really think that in addition to her laid-back personality, we "practice" obedience training at least 3-4 X a week. Other than stealing socks :biggrin: she's never been destructive, noisy or nippy. 

As far as working outside the home and having a dog, I did it with my Bichon years ago. She was potty pad trained and she slept most of the day. (If you are going to be out of the home all day, I highly encourage potty pad training.) At night, I made sure that I gave her a lot of love, attention, and exercise. You will need to socialize your dog, perhaps on weekends at Maltese meetups or play groups. (My Bichon had anxiety issues as she was from a puppy mill, so we didn't force her to be around other dogs.) 

IMO, I think maybe day care once or twice a week would be okay, but daycare 5 days a week might be overkill for a tiny dog like a Malt. I would worry whether my Malt would be in danger in a room full of dogs which would probably be bigger than him. I know that they watch the dogs, but still... I would also worry about my dog catching an illness. But I'm a little overprotective.  IMO, I if I worked outside the home I'd find a friend or two (maybe a friend with a small dog) who were available to visit my pup for a little while a few times a week. Just my opinion. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow!

Thanks everyone for your thorough (and quick!) responses. 

After reading some of your responses, I realized something. I forgot to mention that for at least the first 2-3 months the puppy would not be left at home alone at all. I will be graduating from college come spring and will spend the summer at my parents' to save money before beginning my professional career in fall. Even during times that I might be away from the house, my brother (senior in high school) will be in the home. So, as far as being around to make sure (s)he is fairly well housebroken, I will have several months to bring him out very frequently. When asking about the full-time work situation, I meant more long-term. I would certainly not leave a new puppy at home alone all day. 

Also, I was so attracted to Bonnie's Angels partially because of her 'look' (I ADORE the little babydoll faces). I've also looked at Rhapsody, Chalet, and Pashes, though. I've looked at many others (almost all I have seen mentioned on here) and some just didn't catch my eye. Depending on what becomes available and their parents, my plans may change. I don't want to seem too caught up on appearances, but if I am going to spend several thousand dollars on a puppy, I want it to be exactly what I always envisioned.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 30 2009, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868259


> Regarding spoiling, etc., the best thing for any new puppy owner is to take him to a good obedience training school. I pamper and cater to Nikki's every need, but she is still very obedient, calm, and sweet. We have had absolutely no behavior issues with her at all. I really think that in addition to her laid-back personality, we "practice" obedience training at least 3-4 X a week. Other than stealing socks :biggrin: she's never been destructive, noisy or nippy.[/B]


This makes complete sense to me. I was planning on going to obedience school/puppy kindergarten for sure. I hope that will offset any 'spoiling' that may come from bringing him around with me. 

Also, I know you don't want them to become TOO dependent on always being with you/having you around. But, when they're puppies, isn't it best that they be exposed to many different sights/sounds/people to help them become more socialized? I imagine even if it's in the context of being carried around, exposure is exposure and is better than leaving them in a house alone..no?


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

By the way, does anyone on here have a Shinemore baby? I'm curious about their pricing. I imagine the shipping is very expensive, but are the puppy prices equally as expensive as they are at other top breeders in the States? 

I just love their look...


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Dec 30 2009, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868254


> QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Dec 30 2009, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868217





> 1. Does anyone have experience working full-time and owning a Malt? Obviously, an at-home job would be ideal, but I can't imagine ALL of you work from home or are retired. How do you manage? Coming home to visit on your lunch break? Crating? Hiring someone to come by and check on him/her?
> I got Lola the day after my last final in college. I spent the next 2 weeks bonding with her and by the time I started working full time, she was good to go! I do strongly recommend you spend 2 weeks with your new baby before you return to working full time. My grandmother is at home and Lola hangs out with her all day, so I lucked out there.
> 
> 2. I know housetraining can be difficult. Is this ALWAYS the case? I would like to train my puppy to go to the bathroom outside as much as possible--maybe leaving a pee pad only in case of emergency. I don't mind waking up early or taking him out for many walks. I just would like to have SOME reassurance that all of the stories of malts never being trained and using the whole house as a personal toilet for their lifetime is more the minority.
> Not always the case. Lola came from her breeder potty trained. She had a few accidents here and there in the beginning but she's completely potty trained now. However, you will need to train on both pad and outside if you want your new malt to go on both. Lola goes outside and in, didn't have to train her to go outside though, she just knew it was okay.[/B]


I think there's quite a wait for one of Bonnie's Angels, I would talk to her as early as possible if you want a baby in April.
Good luck on your puppy search!
[/B][/QUOTE]


I don't think there is a wait for Bonnie's Angels. She just emailed me yesterday says she has a litter due soon and I'd be the first on her waiting list if I was interested. Call her!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Dec 30 2009, 02:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868273


> By the way, does anyone on here have a Shinemore baby? I'm curious about their pricing. I imagine the shipping is very expensive, but are the puppy prices equally as expensive as they are at other top breeders in the States?
> 
> I just love their look...[/B]



Yes,Shiloh is from Shinemore. I love her, she is the most gorgeous ever! Shinemore has a girl ready in a few weeks, cost $2500 plus $500 to ship to USA


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Dec 30 2009, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868234


> I got Maggie after graduating college and before starting a job. When I brought Abbie home, I had started working full time (which is only 35 hours at my job). My fiance has a flexable full time schedule, so he would come home in the afternoon to check on Abbie. I leave Maggie in my bedroom and Abbie in an ex-pen outside my room while I'm at work. They both know the drill. Abbie actually sees me get the treats and runs to her bed in her ex-pen.
> 
> *My two are piddle pad trained and outside trained. For us, Maltese in coat don't mix well with dewy grass and rain. * I found potty training to be easy with my girls. You just need to be very consistent, give lots of praise and not give them too much freedom.
> 
> ...


I SOO agree with Melissa! Her Abbie is like my Gigi. 

We work and I go to school during the day. Gigi is sleep in her ex-pen. My mother comes home during lunch for an hour and lets her run around. This has been working for us since she was 5 months old. I am also too over-protective of my baby to let her go to a day-care, with other dogs from Lord-knows-where they came from, I don't care if it's the most exspensive doggie day care out there. 

My Gigi was fully potty-pad trained at 5 months old from her breeders. Thank God. 

Bonnie's pups are cute, but I agree with Carina to look around at many breeders. I 've seen babydoll heads from a lot of breeders, Bonnie jus throws that head more often than others. And I LOVE Shinemore pups, and a couple other breeders in Asia that have babydoll heads, like Sunnydales(Shanghiamomma's Bisous). Shinemore's prices are cheaper than a lot of the breeders in the US(including shipping! lol).

My Gigi is an angel 97% of the time, so she deserves to be extra pampered and spoiled! LOL  I've never had a problem with her and she is not yappy. A princess feet never touch the ground. She's like my shadow. :wub: Maltese are the sweetest things in the world, how can you NOT spoil them? 

I'm not doggie trainer expert, but I recommend you get a doggie stroller and keep her in it zipped up while she's a puppy. Therefore she can get socialized and stay safe from filthy strangers and other dogs trying to touch her. I know this just works out perfect for my Gigi, she likes her carriers but she DOES NOT do well in them with socialization. 

And I love the name Armani. I was going to name my first little malt girl that, but it sounded a little too masculine. So I changed it to Imani, after the famous model.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Dec 30 2009, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868281


> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Dec 30 2009, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868254





> QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Dec 30 2009, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868217





> 1. Does anyone have experience working full-time and owning a Malt? Obviously, an at-home job would be ideal, but I can't imagine ALL of you work from home or are retired. How do you manage? Coming home to visit on your lunch break? Crating? Hiring someone to come by and check on him/her?
> I got Lola the day after my last final in college. I spent the next 2 weeks bonding with her and by the time I started working full time, she was good to go! I do strongly recommend you spend 2 weeks with your new baby before you return to working full time. My grandmother is at home and Lola hangs out with her all day, so I lucked out there.
> 
> 2. I know housetraining can be difficult. Is this ALWAYS the case? I would like to train my puppy to go to the bathroom outside as much as possible--maybe leaving a pee pad only in case of emergency. I don't mind waking up early or taking him out for many walks. I just would like to have SOME reassurance that all of the stories of malts never being trained and using the whole house as a personal toilet for their lifetime is more the minority.
> Not always the case. Lola came from her breeder potty trained. She had a few accidents here and there in the beginning but she's completely potty trained now. However, you will need to train on both pad and outside if you want your new malt to go on both. Lola goes outside and in, didn't have to train her to go outside though, she just knew it was okay.[/B]


I think there's quite a wait for one of Bonnie's Angels, I would talk to her as early as possible if you want a baby in April.
Good luck on your puppy search!
[/B][/QUOTE]


I don't think there is a wait for Bonnie's Angels. She just emailed me yesterday says she has a litter due soon and I'd be the first on her waiting list if I was interested. Call her!
[/B][/QUOTE]

She used to have a longgggg waiting list, but I guess not anymore because....


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Dec 30 2009, 02:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868285


> QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Dec 30 2009, 02:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868273





> By the way, does anyone on here have a Shinemore baby? I'm curious about their pricing. I imagine the shipping is very expensive, but are the puppy prices equally as expensive as they are at other top breeders in the States?
> 
> I just love their look...[/B]



Yes,Shiloh is from Shinemore. I love her, she is the most gorgeous ever! Shinemore has a girl ready in a few weeks, cost $2500 plus $500 to ship to USA
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am not saying that their puppies are not worth it beause I don't have any experience with them but for that price you can find a good puppy here and be able to see it, and their parents before you get it. Just a thought.
Dee


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

1. Does anyone have experience working full-time and owning a Malt? Obviously, an at-home job would be ideal, but I can't imagine ALL of you work from home or are retired. How do you manage? Coming home to visit on your lunch break? Crating? Hiring someone to come by and check on him/her? 

I am retired so I can't answer this one as I am always here for my furkids pretty much 24/7

2. I know housetraining can be difficult. Is this ALWAYS the case? I would like to train my puppy to go to the bathroom outside as much as possible--maybe leaving a pee pad only in case of emergency. I don't mind waking up early or taking him out for many walks. I just would like to have SOME reassurance that all of the stories of malts never being trained and using the whole house as a personal toilet for their lifetime is more the minority. 

Both my girls are indoor trained and I love it that way. They were both easy as pie to train and were trained within a three weeks. Those weeks I dedicated myself TOTALLY to training them. There are two trays with pads in the bathroom and the girls are faithful to use them. They often seem to go potty when I go potty....which is kind of amusing. :biggrin: We have a ramp by the bed and if they need to go during the night they just go use the bathroom like a human and come back to bed. I am not involved with their potty business....except to pick up poo with a tissue and toss in the toilet, or when it is time to change out the pads which I do two time a day. Once in the morning and once in the evening.

3. How do you strike a balance between pampering your little darling and spoiling them rotten? I would love to carry him around in a little doggy bag and bring him out with me wherever possible, but don't want to create a bratty, overly-demanding, yappy little guy. How do you find a happy medium?!

I have never carried around a doggy bag. I don't go out much, but when I do my gals usually stay home together. My girls are only yappy if they see a deer in the yard or gardeners....and are trying to protect me... or a stranger comes into the home and they are trying to protect me. That is just their nature to want to protect. I love the furkids to pieces so if they are spoiled than so be it. I am spoiled with their love.  

4. Does anyone know if Bonnie Palmer ships? I believe Bonnie will ship.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 30 2009, 03:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868289


> QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Dec 30 2009, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868281





> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Dec 30 2009, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868254





> QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Dec 30 2009, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868217





> 1. Does anyone have experience working full-time and owning a Malt? Obviously, an at-home job would be ideal, but I can't imagine ALL of you work from home or are retired. How do you manage? Coming home to visit on your lunch break? Crating? Hiring someone to come by and check on him/her?
> I got Lola the day after my last final in college. I spent the next 2 weeks bonding with her and by the time I started working full time, she was good to go! I do strongly recommend you spend 2 weeks with your new baby before you return to working full time. My grandmother is at home and Lola hangs out with her all day, so I lucked out there.
> 
> 2. I know housetraining can be difficult. Is this ALWAYS the case? I would like to train my puppy to go to the bathroom outside as much as possible--maybe leaving a pee pad only in case of emergency. I don't mind waking up early or taking him out for many walks. I just would like to have SOME reassurance that all of the stories of malts never being trained and using the whole house as a personal toilet for their lifetime is more the minority.
> Not always the case. Lola came from her breeder potty trained. She had a few accidents here and there in the beginning but she's completely potty trained now. However, you will need to train on both pad and outside if you want your new malt to go on both. Lola goes outside and in, didn't have to train her to go outside though, she just knew it was okay.[/B]


I think there's quite a wait for one of Bonnie's Angels, I would talk to her as early as possible if you want a baby in April.
Good luck on your puppy search!
[/B][/QUOTE]


I don't think there is a wait for Bonnie's Angels. She just emailed me yesterday says she has a litter due soon and I'd be the first on her waiting list if I was interested. Call her!
[/B][/QUOTE]

She used to have a longgggg waiting list, but I guess not anymore because.... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL Gotcha!


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

I like the name ORION, kinda reminds me of the kitty cat in the movie "Men In Black".

My husband is an orthopedic surgeon and I run his practice so I am at the office full time.
But being the practice manager gives me some latitude so I get to go home during lunch
and check on Chloe. During days when we don't see patients and my husband is in
surgery, I get to take her to my office with me. She is pad trained completely and I love it
because neither her poop nor pee smell at all.

I would imagine they would be more independent as they transition from puppy to adult
dogs but for now, I can tell you my 3 month old puppy is very, very clingy. Which is fine by me
because I have two boys and I've always wanted a daughter.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 30 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868289


> QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Dec 30 2009, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868281





> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Dec 30 2009, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868254





> QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Dec 30 2009, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868217





> 1. Does anyone have experience working full-time and owning a Malt? Obviously, an at-home job would be ideal, but I can't imagine ALL of you work from home or are retired. How do you manage? Coming home to visit on your lunch break? Crating? Hiring someone to come by and check on him/her?
> I got Lola the day after my last final in college. I spent the next 2 weeks bonding with her and by the time I started working full time, she was good to go! I do strongly recommend you spend 2 weeks with your new baby before you return to working full time. My grandmother is at home and Lola hangs out with her all day, so I lucked out there.
> 
> 2. I know housetraining can be difficult. Is this ALWAYS the case? I would like to train my puppy to go to the bathroom outside as much as possible--maybe leaving a pee pad only in case of emergency. I don't mind waking up early or taking him out for many walks. I just would like to have SOME reassurance that all of the stories of malts never being trained and using the whole house as a personal toilet for their lifetime is more the minority.
> Not always the case. Lola came from her breeder potty trained. She had a few accidents here and there in the beginning but she's completely potty trained now. However, you will need to train on both pad and outside if you want your new malt to go on both. Lola goes outside and in, didn't have to train her to go outside though, she just knew it was okay.[/B]


I think there's quite a wait for one of Bonnie's Angels, I would talk to her as early as possible if you want a baby in April.
Good luck on your puppy search!
[/B][/QUOTE]


I don't think there is a wait for Bonnie's Angels. She just emailed me yesterday says she has a litter due soon and I'd be the first on her waiting list if I was interested. Call her!
[/B][/QUOTE]

She used to have a longgggg waiting list, but I guess not anymore because.... 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Because....?


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 30 2009, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868299


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 30 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868289





> QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Dec 30 2009, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868281





> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Dec 30 2009, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868254





> I think there's quite a wait for one of Bonnie's Angels, I would talk to her as early as possible if you want a baby in April.
> Good luck on your puppy search![/B]



I don't think there is a wait for Bonnie's Angels. She just emailed me yesterday says she has a litter due soon and I'd be the first on her waiting list if I was interested. Call her!
[/B][/QUOTE]

She used to have a longgggg waiting list, but I guess not anymore because.... 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Because....?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Because we're still in a recession and Angels' pricing went up this year... I mean, don't get me wrong, her babies are BEAUTIFUL but with the price range a lot of people just can't afford them ergo the waiting list has disappeared...kinda like Birkin bags


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Dec 30 2009, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868302


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 30 2009, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868299





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 30 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868289





> QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Dec 30 2009, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868281





> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Dec 30 2009, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868254





> I think there's quite a wait for one of Bonnie's Angels, I would talk to her as early as possible if you want a baby in April.
> Good luck on your puppy search![/B]



I don't think there is a wait for Bonnie's Angels. She just emailed me yesterday says she has a litter due soon and I'd be the first on her waiting list if I was interested. Call her!
[/B][/QUOTE]

She used to have a longgggg waiting list, but I guess not anymore because.... 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Because....?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Because we're still in a recession and Angels' pricing went up this year... I mean, don't get me wrong, her babies are BEAUTIFUL but with the price range a lot of people just can't afford them ergo the waiting list has disappeared...kinda like Birkin bags 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh ok! Makes perfect sense to me. Many breeders are lowering their prices in this hard economic time. 

Um, I'm having a blonde moment, what are Birkin bags?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 30 2009, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868304


> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Dec 30 2009, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868302





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 30 2009, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868299





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 30 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868289





> QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Dec 30 2009, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868281





> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Dec 30 2009, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868254





> I think there's quite a wait for one of Bonnie's Angels, I would talk to her as early as possible if you want a baby in April.
> Good luck on your puppy search![/B]



I don't think there is a wait for Bonnie's Angels. She just emailed me yesterday says she has a litter due soon and I'd be the first on her waiting list if I was interested. Call her!
[/B][/QUOTE]

She used to have a longgggg waiting list, but I guess not anymore because.... 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Because....?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Because we're still in a recession and Angels' pricing went up this year... I mean, don't get me wrong, her babies are BEAUTIFUL but with the price range a lot of people just can't afford them ergo the waiting list has disappeared...kinda like Birkin bags 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh ok! Makes perfect sense to me. Many breeders are lowering their prices in this hard economic time. 

Um, I'm having a blonde moment, what are Birkin bags?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ok just googled Birkin bags and whoa! Very costly!!! Dangit, now I want one...


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 30 2009, 03:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868307


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 30 2009, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868304





> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Dec 30 2009, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868302





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 30 2009, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868299





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 30 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868289





> QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Dec 30 2009, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868281





> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Dec 30 2009, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868254





> I think there's quite a wait for one of Bonnie's Angels, I would talk to her as early as possible if you want a baby in April.
> Good luck on your puppy search![/B]



I don't think there is a wait for Bonnie's Angels. She just emailed me yesterday says she has a litter due soon and I'd be the first on her waiting list if I was interested. Call her!
[/B][/QUOTE]

She used to have a longgggg waiting list, but I guess not anymore because.... 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Because....?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Because we're still in a recession and Angels' pricing went up this year... I mean, don't get me wrong, her babies are BEAUTIFUL but with the price range a lot of people just can't afford them ergo the waiting list has disappeared...kinda like Birkin bags 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh ok! Makes perfect sense to me. Many breeders are lowering their prices in this hard economic time. 

Um, I'm having a blonde moment, what are Birkin bags?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ok just googled Birkin bags and whoa! Very costly!!! Dangit, now I want one...
[/B][/QUOTE]

Looks like any other bag to me, like the ones you find a JC Penny  Don't know what kind of material so exspensive they use to make thows bags!

Okay now :back2topic:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

hermes makes the birkin bag and it's named after jane birkin. definitely a very very long waiting list because the bags are handmade


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

Good name choices! I like Romeo and Bentley the best!

I got Remy from Bonnie and he is so wonderful! He is the love of my life!!! I think he is the sweetest most cuddly dog I have ever met!

I'm not sure how Bonnie's shipping works because I live close to her so I just picked him up.
When I got Remy in August she mentioned that she had a long waiting list for girls. I was able to get a boy without being on a waiting list.

Remy was really good about housetraining although he does still use his pee pads. He has to go pretty often so I like to leave them out just in case!
My older malt rarely goes in the house and if she does she will use the pee pad. 

As far as working full time and owning a malt I think it is important to have somebody take them out while you are gone. I know that Remy has to go pee very often and he would never be able to hold it all day! In my area there are several doggy daycare options or you can also have a pet sitter come walk your baby while you are at work.

I am still working on not spoiling Remy! I think he got too used to me holding him because now he prefers that as opposed to walking...oops! 
It is so hard to not spoil them though!

Good luck with your search!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Dec 30 2009, 12:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868302


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 30 2009, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868299





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 30 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868289





> QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Dec 30 2009, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868281





> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Dec 30 2009, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868254





> I think there's quite a wait for one of Bonnie's Angels, I would talk to her as early as possible if you want a baby in April.
> Good luck on your puppy search![/B]



I don't think there is a wait for Bonnie's Angels. She just emailed me yesterday says she has a litter due soon and I'd be the first on her waiting list if I was interested. Call her!
[/B][/QUOTE]

She used to have a longgggg waiting list, but I guess not anymore because.... 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Because....?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Because we're still in a recession and Angels' pricing went up this year... I mean, don't get me wrong, her babies are BEAUTIFUL but with the price range a lot of people just can't afford them ergo the waiting list has disappeared...kinda like Birkin bags 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't understand. She used to have a waiting list but it disappeared b/c her prices went up? You'd think those people who were willing to sit on a LONG waiting list, would be prepared to spend a bit more, or they'd be given the price that it was when they got on the "list". 

I know I've seen many new Angel babies on this board, so they don't seem to be difficult to place with or without a waiting list...

I like a lot of the names you've picked out! The pup you get generally will help you name it!  

Housetraining is NOT always difficult. You just have to be consistent. Luckily I bring my 2 to work with me, so I don't have to worry about working full time and leaving them - it is very ideal! I do know several people who work and have dogs, it works out as long as you are willing to put in the time when you are home. Also, being able to come home for lunch, have a dog walker, etc... would be nice! 

There is a difference between giving your dog what it needs (and what you need) and spoiling it. Your dog needs to know it's a dog, not a baby. If you over pamper, spoil you will more than likely end up with the behavior you don't want. Giving the dog boundaries and rules doesn't mean they aren't spoiled. Mine get a lot of mental stimulation, treats, etc.. but they have rules. They have to behave to get what they want, not demand it. I would say my dogs are very well taken care of, spoiled if you will, but they behave. 

Personally, I wouldn't ship a pup. I would want to meet it first and decide if it's personality is a good match for me. 

Good luck!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 30 2009, 03:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868307


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 30 2009, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868304





> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Dec 30 2009, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868302





> Because we're still in a recession and Angels' pricing went up this year... I mean, don't get me wrong, her babies are BEAUTIFUL but with the price range a lot of people just can't afford them ergo the waiting list has disappeared...kinda like Birkin bags [/B]


Oh ok! Makes perfect sense to me. Many breeders are lowering their prices in this hard economic time. 

Um, I'm having a blonde moment, what are Birkin bags?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ok just googled Birkin bags and whoa! Very costly!!! Dangit, now I want one...
[/B][/QUOTE]

Just be very careful if you do pursue getting a Birkin ... eBay is full of fakes. If you truly are interested .... I will be glad to direct you to a couple reputable consignment sellers or store SA. There are a few of us on SM who are Hermès afficionados... I won't "out" anyone, though!! 

My bad .. OK.. back to topic!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Dec 30 2009, 08:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868369


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 30 2009, 03:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868307





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 30 2009, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868304





> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Dec 30 2009, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868302





> Because we're still in a recession and Angels' pricing went up this year... I mean, don't get me wrong, her babies are BEAUTIFUL but with the price range a lot of people just can't afford them ergo the waiting list has disappeared...kinda like Birkin bags [/B]


Oh ok! Makes perfect sense to me. Many breeders are lowering their prices in this hard economic time. 

Um, I'm having a blonde moment, what are Birkin bags?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ok just googled Birkin bags and whoa! Very costly!!! Dangit, now I want one...
[/B][/QUOTE]

Just be very careful if you do pursue getting a Birkin ... eBay is full of fakes. If you truly are interested .... I will be glad to direct you to a couple reputable consignment sellers or store SA. *There are a few of us on SM who are Hermès afficionados...* I won't "out" anyone, though!!  

My bad .. OK.. back to topic!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hello, my name is Linda and I am a Hermes afficionado... :smheat: 

(Thanks in large part to Sher, lol!)


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi there! You know I am very happy for you that you are adding a puppy to your family!  

A few of my friends who work full-time have someone come to their home in the middle of the day to walk and play with their dog. 

Housebreaking is not always difficult when you are very strict and do not allow your pup to make mistakes. That means crating him and confining him to ex-pen, and once out of the ex-pen, leashing him to you so you can supervise him. Increase his level of freedom when he is reliable. Casanova was fully potty trained in 2 weeks. 

I personally feel that Bonnie Palmer is an incredible breeder, and you cannot go wrong with her. Not only do I adore the baby doll look of many of her Angels, I have met many Angels in the last year and have found every last one to be very loving, playful, sassy, affectionate, outgoing, and endearing. They are truly special. 

Bonnie is always there for you if you own one of her dogs. She offered me 30 days to return my dog for ANY reason because she truly cares that she made the right match between pup and owner. I did not find any other breeder that came close to offering that. There are many good breeders out there, it's true. I can only speak from my experience and satisfaction of owning a Bonnie's Angel.

Good luck finding your perfect baby! 

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Dec 30 2009, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868217


> Hi all!
> 
> I've been lurking around in here for several months. Since I decided I wanted to add a puppy to my life, I did TONS of breed research and ended up narrowing my favorites down to the Maltese, the Havanese, and the Shih Tzu. But, for whatever reason, I kept being drawn back to the Maltese. There's something incredibly charming about them.. :wub:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sorry, Hermes got me off track! To answer a few of your questions:

I trained Bonnie on wee wee pads so I can't help you there. But, I work full time (at least 10 hours with commute) and for MY comfort level, I have someone come in during the day to spend a little time with Bonnie so her day is broken up. That's ME and I tend to anthropomorphize my feelings onto Bonnie. As far as spoiling, well, only YOU can judge when 'too' is too much, lol. I took Bonnie to beginning and intermediate classes - they were great for both of us, real learning experiences. It's also a great way to bond with your baby. However, Bonnie never really was socialized very well and as a result, is very unpredictable around other dogs - especially other Malts (just ask bonniesmom or KAG, lol). I carry Bonnie almost everywhere when we're out and (again) as a result, she is NOT a good walker. Luckily she gets exercise in our apartment. If I had to do it all over, I would probably walk her more often, but I would still train her on wee wee pads - I'm on the 4th floor of a walkup, so for us it's a matter of convenience.

Congratulations on doing your homework first! Your life will never be the same, and I guarantee you - you'll NEVER look back! :biggrin:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Dec 30 2009, 11:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868217


> Hi all!
> But, I don't want to rush into anything and wanted to ask a few practical questions before getting in over my head. If you experienced Malt owners wouldn't mind answering, it would really help round out my research!
> 
> 1. Does anyone have experience working full-time and owning a Malt? Obviously, an at-home job would be ideal, but I can't imagine ALL of you work from home or are retired. How do you manage? Coming home to visit on your lunch break? Crating? Hiring someone to come by and check on him/her?
> ...


Hi, Ashley! I'll gladly answer your questions.

1. I and my husband work full-time. We were lucky in that our breeder had already brought up the pups with their moms in crates (in her house) and then moved the moms out to the "mom-house" and run out back when wiening the puppies, so the pups were kept in litters in their crates in the house but had the freedom to run around on a fenced in deck during good weather. In this way he was very comfortable in his kennel and really just loves it. He sleeps with us, and runs around in the house when we are home but when we are at work he goes into the kennel. He willingly, happily runs into it when he sees that we are ready to leave and we give him a Kong with Peanut Butter **** (made for dogs, not people food) and another Kong with some of his regular dog kibble in it, and of course fresh water. These items along with his two baby blankets are enough to keep him happy while we are at work. (He never barks or whines about us leaving, but is just happy to be in his "room" with his "stuff".)

2. We have a male. We had him neutered at 4 1/2 mos (he weighed around 4.5 to 5 lbs at the time). Since he'd never developed the habit of marking he's never done that. We have no problem with him pee'ing where he's not supposed to. However, I do keep a cloth pee-pad near the back door which he uses if we get pre-occupied and miss his call to go out or if it is raining outside. We have a hard time getting him to go out when it is raining (although, believe this or not, he does better when I put his little yellow slicker on him when it rains!). The other thing about potty training: give him/her a treat immediately after he/she does his business outside, not after he/she comes in. This is for the period of real training. At the age of 3 yrs we now give Midis his treats after he comes in; he knows by now why he's getting them, plus it is an incentive to get back in the house rather than run wild in the yard and frantically yelling and begging him to come in. (Been there, done that, but not with this one. 

3. Ask someone else. :smrofl: Honestly, Midis gets carsick from motion sickness and so I can't take him everywhere even places I would LOVE to take him. Trips to the Vet (less than a mile down the street) are about it. He HATES the car so we can't spoil him properly in this way. However, he is quite a spoiled rotten little guy and yaps like crazy to let you know when he wants you to go sit down on the couch or go to bed, or get out of your home office! I'm not a very good mom when it comes to not spoiling them. I just love to love them and love to snuggle with them. :wub: 

4. Don't know the answer to this one either, but I am NUTS about her PUPS! They are just gorgeous!

Hey, good luck, Ashley, in your search and bless you for being for thorough. Too many of us were not when we first were owned by our spoiled maltese (or Yorkies). This is my 2nd Malt. Our first passed away at the age of 14 1/2 yrs. He had a long and good, happy life. He is sorely missed, but that is a long life for a "dog" (as some would call them). 

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Dec 30 2009, 03:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868302


> Because we're still in a recession and Angels' pricing went up this year... I mean, don't get me wrong, her babies are BEAUTIFUL but with the price range a lot of people just can't afford them ergo the waiting list has disappeared...kinda like Birkin bags [/B]


there ARE still looonnnnggggg wait lists everywhere for a Birkin, lol.

And yes I have been indoctrinated into the Hermes aficionados club...thanks partially to Sher too!!! LOL!!!


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

This lady is the best to get your birkins from. She can get it all, and such service....
createursdeluxe. She's from Chicago but can obtain the most sought after bags...She finds vintage and new.
I got a bag she found in Paris that is vintage..If you like the finer things in life.....hummmm....Good luck fellow aficionados!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

If you are looking for a gorgeous little male at a great price with a great Pedigree look at Diamond Maltese in Orlando. His foundation dogs are all Marcris lines and Angel lines. Pretty faces, champion parents. My Mimi's brother is still for sale and I saw him in person.( Mimi is my Avatar) Her brother was the cutest little guy.....I think he may not even max adult weight at 4 lbs. He was born May 24 2009 so he would be a tad older but he is very very cute and probably would travel better. Give Mr Tran a call. His number is on the www.diamondmaltese.com website.I know his price was good and I believe its probably negotiable. Good Luck with your Puppy search.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome to SM!!!!

I think you should name your new baby.....are you ready....Birkin!!!!

Expensive (Vet bills, food, clothes etc).  
Everyone wants one.  
Sigh when we see one. :shocked: 

If you can't have a real Birkin you can still have a puppy Birkin. :biggrin: 

Back to business....
We bell trained our Malts to go outside. I am home on and off all day and Bob comes home for lunch so one of us is available for the Boyz.

We have known lots of folks that take their babies to work with them. Maybe you could consider that.

Good luck and can't wait to see what you decide. 

Marsha


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^^ Marsha, LOL!!! :goodpost:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

okay- off topic but I would only buy Hermes from the actual Hermes store...never from anyone online or anything. I like their service..

okay back to topic...I love the name Romeo!!


----------

